# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some shots of Marine Inhabitants

## AQUASAUR

So, let me remind you my old Lionfish series and make a compares with the new one, which I shoot lately
Glad to hear your opinion  which one you like more?
And about the framingdo the last two type of my new frame is more suitable!?

----------


## AQUASAUR



----------


## celticfish

Your pictures sure beat trying to swim in the water and looking at them!  :Laughing: 
Great detail, as usual.

If I could add, when i dive I kind of like the way they face you directly. 
Though framing from the top looking down is not ideal for photography I find the "look" quite nice.
Like this picture but direct facing and a little more angle from the top.
You can "see" the full glory of the spiney fins, lower perspective is nice too!




>

----------


## trident

Hristo,
Such a beautiful series. They are all so beautifully shot.
Personally I like the full body shot instead of the close up as this is such a majestic fish
and should be shown full body.  :Well done:

----------


## luenny

Hristo,
Beautiful shots. I pick #4 and #8.

By the way, if you look at the last picture, there are blue streaks on the eye. What is that? Is the eye always like that?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!
Luenny, these streaks in the Lionfishs eye are just the reflections of my two external flahes  
430EX-above the tank  blue streaks reflection and 580 EX  straight fill flash  the green streaks reflection.

----------


## celticfish

WOW!  :Shocked: 
Seen these guys in the wild when I dive but never in this detail! 
Thanks for the pictures AQUASAUR.
I'll not "see" them the same when dive again. hehe

----------


## StanChung

I tend to agree with Richard, the full body shots are my favourite but the close up is cool too.

----------


## kuching

> Thank you, folks!
> Luenny, these streaks in the Lionfishs eye are just the reflections of my two external flahes  
> 430EX-above the tank  blue streaks reflection and 580 EX  straight fill flash  the green streaks reflection.



STUNNING SHOT!!!! :Smile:

----------


## boontat88

woh... beautiful ..... nice series

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yes, I like mostly the close ups too! There is the only way to see some fish details, which couldn't see by the normal photos...

So, what will you say about these three Warrior close ups:

*Alectis Indicus*


*Naso Vlamingi*

*
Chaetodermis Pencilligerus*

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is a coupe of shots of some other popular Marine Fellow too 

*Amphiprion Rubrocinctus*

----------


## 900801

wow ,all your picture are really nice especially the lion fish.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you!
So, here is a colse up of those strange Clown's Mug...

----------


## luenny

Good grief Hristo, you're tempting me to shoot fish again. Great shots. Are all these fishies yours?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thanks, Luenny!
The saltwater aquatic genre is the only what I haven't ever for my own!
And may be I forgot to notice, that all my photos of saltwater Inhabitants
I made being guest in some Friends or at the public Aquariums!

----------


## trident

Hristo,
Great shot of the Clown. That streak down the head/gill area is really freaky with those spikes coming out. Keep them coming.

----------


## doubleace

Very beautiful.. I like the lion fish the most... Thanks for sharing bro  :Grin:

----------


## AQUASAUR

And here is one more Clown specimen - *Amphiprion Ocellaris*

----------


## juggler

Hristo, very nice!  :Well done: 

Did you take these in public aquariums or your home or someone's home? Was it complicated to set up the lighting?

BTW - I prefer the frames with the copyright and your nickname.
BTW2 - Your 430 flash is the EX or EZ series?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yes, I have no marine tanks...and all the photos of marine inhabitants I had make beeing a guest in friends of mine or at public aquariums...
There is nothing "complicated" about the lightning - just, one flash is situated above the tank, another one is like straight "fill" flash...

So, about the variety of the upper one Clown
A mate from PFK told me that its *Elusive and rare Brown common clown*
Im curious to know any other opinion about? 
And here is the typical *Amphiprion Ocellaris*, though

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is another one of the Clown Family
The shots were taken in public aquarium in Prague.

*Amphiprion ephippium(Saddle anemonefish)*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is one more Clown shot and one of the very interesting Creature... :Idea: 

*Amphiprion Ocellaris*


*Diadema setosum*

----------


## luenny

Wow, so colorful and clear.

----------


## AQUASAUR

...and one more strange creature:

*Cypraea tigris*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yeah, not much fans here of creatures like this...? 
Let see what you'll say then about that one:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Obviously not much people like to see a creatures like this one in their marine tanks
Yeah, it supposes to be a Sea applea kind of Sea cucumber, though...

*PSEUDOCOLOCHIRUS SPP.*

----------


## AQUASAUR

One more of these strange creatures...

*Colochirus crassus*

----------


## trident

Hristo,
Strange creature is right, I can't make head or tail of it.
Well done  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, buddy!

Sorry for the terrible focus of the 1-st picture(I had no chance to make it again) but just want to notice that unique Alien upper surface of These Creatures:

*PROTOREASTER SP. - Sea Star*


Here is how They look agglutinating to the tank glass


And a close up shot:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hello, again! Here is couple of shots of the two interesting Triggerfish specimens:

*Rhinecanthus verrucosus- Blackpatch Triggerfish*


*Rhinecanthus aculeatus -Trigger Picasso*

----------


## StanChung

Beautiful as usual Hristo!  :Smile:

----------


## Viper007

Amazing!!!! :Well done:

----------


## Simon

love the first clown shot

----------


## doubleace

always giving the nice shots.. :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, everyone!

And here are some detailed fragments of these two Triggerfish specimens:

*Rhinecanthus verrucosus- Blackpatch Triggerfish*




*Rhinecanthus aculeatus -Trigger Picasso*

----------


## AQUASAUR

*So, ones more of the Triggers specimens...Guess Whose is that Monster Mug?*  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Here are some more shots of that Fellow:*
*Redtoothed triggerfish(Niger trigger;Odonus niger)*

**

**

**

**

----------


## AQUASAUR

And two more beautiful mugs:

*Acanthurus sohal - Sohal surgeonfish*


*Acanthurus lineatus - Lined surgeonfish*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is one more interesting digging Goby - *Valenciennea puellaris - Maiden goby*

----------


## AQUASAUR

As I had take the photos of that Fellow in a ungainly quarantine tank...I have to darkening the background...
But hope, his charm is enough impressive still...

*Clown TriggerFish*

----------


## cdckjn

Great shots of the fishes. It is amazing as to wonder how a Creator will "paint" these fishes like this!

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update with this hiding Fellow:

Mandarin Fish - Synchiropus picturatus

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update:

*Amphiprion Clarkii* 


*Red Anemonefish*

----------

